# Facts about Vaping - CASAA



## Alex (14/2/17)

*Facts about Vaping - CASAA *
*Published on Feb 13, 2017*
Millions of long-term smokers have developed diseases that have caused them to die early. It is well understood that these diseases are caused almost exclusively by inhaling smoke. Vapor products, commonly referred to as electronic cigarettes, or e-cigarettes, do not burn tobacco or any other material, and so do not produce the smoke that causes smoking related diseases.

- How an e-cigarette works.
- Vapor products are an alternative, low-risk product.
- Many use vapor products exclusively and others smoke far fewer cigarettes.
- Vapor products can be effective in helping people stop smoking completely.
- Best estimates suggest that e-cigarettes are at least 95% less harmful than regular cigarettes.
- Vaping is a clean source of nicotine absent most of the toxic chemicals found in smoke.
- No known harms to bystanders from inhaling secondhand vapor.
- There is zero evidence that nicotine causes cancer.
- Isn't nicotine addictive?
- Vapor products are a less-risky alternative to the death and disease caused by combusted cigarettes.

Sources:

Public Health England 2015 - E-cigarettes: an evidence update
https://www.gov.uk/government/publica...

Addiction 2014 - Real-world effectiveness of e-cigarettes when used to aid smoking cessation
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2...

Royal College of Physicians 2016 - Nicotine without smoke: Tobacco harm reduction
https://www.rcplondon.ac.uk/projects/...

International Journal of Environmental Research and Public Health 2014 - Comparison of Selected Analytes in Exhaled Aerosol from E-Cigarettes with Exhaled Smoke from a Conventional Cigarette and Exhaled Breaths
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...

International Journal of Drug Policy 2015 - A pilot study on nicotine residues in houses of electronic cigarette users, tobacco smokers, and non-users of nicotine-containing products
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2...

International Journal of Environmental Research and Public Health 2014 - A Simple Approach to Modeling Potential Bystander Exposures to Nicotine
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...

Office for National Statistics 2016 - Adult smoking habits in Great Britain
https://www.ons.gov.uk/peoplepopulati...

Addiction 2016 - Electronic cigarette use in the European Union
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2...

Contributors:

Brian L. Carter, PHD
Director of Scientific Communications
Consumer Advocates for Smoke-Free Alternatives (www.casaa.org)

Christopher Russell, PH.D.
Centre for Substance Use Research, Scotland (http://substanceuseresearch.org/)

Cynthia Cabrera
The Cating Group (www.catinggroup.com)

Hometown Hero (www.hometownherovapor.com)


* Category *
Nonprofits & Activism

* License *
Standard YouTube License

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

